# Adventures of the Hapless Heros



## tleilaxu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jenner:  Rog/Wiz 3/1 (Me)
Taned: Fighter/Paladin 2/1
Alik: Bard/Fighter 2/1
Aurura: Wiz 3
Hendricks: Fighter 2 (cohort)

Well, we had an interesting game tonight. The big prize in the wizard's old lab was a manual of dex +2! I claimed this (haha). After that we set off for Verbobnc to do the temple of elemental evil. 

Of course getting across the continent will be a bit of a problem. 

After travelling uneventfully through Nyrond, we reached the wild western border areas. There, we saw a fire in view near the horizon. Jenner (my character) approached the camp.

Hiding and sending my cat ahead, I learned that the camp was full of slavers who had three prisoners. Quaffing a potion of invisibility, I crept into the prisoners tent. 

Meanwhile, some patrols had discovered the other party members and were heading back to the camp to report their presence.

I decided to spook the horses off, which I did. Then I returned to the prisoners tent and alerted one of the prisoners (a boy) of my presence. I cut the prisoners bonds and slit the throats of "the two drunken guards" (tm). It is so hard to find good help these days.

I sprinkled dust of disappearance on the prisoners and we snuck out.

The horses recovered, the leader of the slavers lead a group of twelve rogues out after us. Riding our horses (with the former prisoners on with us) we found ourselves unable to get away. At this point the party's tactics broke down.

Hendrix the cohort and Taned (Li-Kai's paladin) went out to parley, with the now invisible (courtesy my dust of disappearance) Aurura (the wizardress)and Alik? (the bard) staying behind ready to run again. 

I (still invisible) accompanied Taned and Hendrix out. After a badly handled parley on the part of Taned, the slavers attacked. Taned started to charge but Hendrix lifted him out of his saddle and started to run. The slavers chased them and eventually caught up. Taned fell from the horse and was trampled by two pursuers.

 The bandits started shooting at Hendrix's horse and the two found themselves fighting for their lives surrounded by eight warriors and four archers. The situation looked bad. Aurura sent some magic missles streaking toward the leader but was soon cut down by arrows. 

Hendrix finished off the leader but was in trouble. Taned was fighting for his life. I managed to get on Taned's abandoned horse and started riding it off at a slow pace, trying to make it look as though the horse was just wandering away. Alik the bard cast Expeditious Retreat on himself and tried to pick up Aurura and run off to safety. Unfortunately this encumbered him and was not such a tactical move. Also, the archers found Aururas body apparantly floating away to look a bit suspicious. Abandoning this plan, Alik attempted to cast the archers into an enchanted sleep.

A few crits on Hendrix and Taned later and three of our party were unconscious (along with 5 out of 12 bandits killed). 

Alik the bard decided it was time to high tail it out and ran on foot away from his pursuers riding horses until his expeditious retreat expired. He managed to take down two or three of his attackers before falling to the blade.

Meanwhile I had riden Taned's horse to the scene of the battle. Finding Hendrix dead I poured a potion of healing into Taned's mouth. I then quickly ran towards Aurura's body. Awaking just after the enchanted archer Taned found himself collapsing again with an arrow buried in his chest. I raced BACK to his body and did the same thing. This time he managed to get an arrow into the archer before getting knocked down again. Aurura finished off the archer and I spent my last healing potion reviving Taned for a third time!

Immediately, he jumped on his war horse and charged the remaining 5 bandits. This ended in his own death. The remaining thugs finished off and the bodies collected, Jenner and Aurura headed back to Kerrin to spend almost the entire parties' gold on three raise dead spells.

But VICTORY! We freed the slaves. (haha)

My big mistake of the evening was not thinking to put dust of disappearance on the horses as well (duh!)


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2002)

just a bump to see if anyone will read this


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Best wishes on your continued adventures.


----------

